# Leaking Londinium L1



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

In the last couple of days my L1 has started leaking from between the two parts of the group. It's not due to loose bolts. I did relube it a couple of months back, but the seals are at least a year old.

Any suggestions as to the likely cause? I'm guessing I might need to put a new set of piston seals on, but interested to have this confirmed or to hear any other probable causes.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Mine did same around ring of bolts. Quick service of new Cafelat seals and relube and all is well


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Top seal has failed. If using the Londinium ones then this has happened to me twice. No such issues with the Cafelat ones for what it's worth.


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

New seals.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

Just happened to me too with the new type Londinium seals time to contact Reiss on the L forum. It's a shame he clearly worked hard to get a better seal option for L1 owners and it's done this to him!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Sounds like seal has failed , fit some new seals and you should be up and running in no tlme


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks all


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

And another here...

I've ordered the silicon ones from Cafelat...


----------

